# UPDATE: Grizzlies sign Marc Gasol to four-year, $58 million contract



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I guess if they couldn't get the one Gasol, they go with the other.



> WojYahooNBA Adrian Wojnarowski
> Houston's close to signing Marc Gasol to max-contract offer sheet, working a sign-and-trade with Memphis to secure him, league sources say.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*REPORT: Houston Close to signing Marc Gasol to max-contract offer sheet*



> *Adrian Wojnarowski* _@WojYahooNBA_
> Houston's close to signing Marc Gasol to max-contract offer sheet, working a sign-and-trade with Memphis to secure him, league sources say.


WTF :wtf:

A max contract for this guy?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: REPORT: Houston Close to signing Marc Gasol to max-contract offer sheet*


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: REPORT: Houston Close to signing Marc Gasol to max-contract offer sheet*

So much for the owners locking out the players and cutting their salaries because they're losing money....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Yeah, a sign and trade? Houston is dumb as hell. Memphis is not trading Gasol. Signing him to a max for only 4 years, only helps Memphis. They save a year in the process. Nice job Morey.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

I really like Gasol, but this is retarded money for a guy like him. Does Houston even have the capspace or are they going to offer him a Max contract if they can dump a bunch of salary on Memphis? 

I am going back to my proposal that owners and GM's have to pass a Wonderlic test before you allow them to offer anyone a contract. Those idiots wasted the past six months trying to make the players give them back a dumptruck load of money so that they could turn around and empty it into the nearest landfill.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Wow just wow.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

LMAO!

Seriously how can owners bitch about losing money when they give guys like Marc max deals.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

:fail:
/thread


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Wow!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

it was completely obvious that someone was going to give gasol the max this offseason. don't want it to be the rockets, but i'd rather them give gasol a max deal than give nene one.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Not worth even close to this much money. He averaged 10 pts 8 rebs last year. Z-bo did all of the scoring and a lot of the rebounding too, so Marc filled in well where needed, but I just don't understand why people overrate role players.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Houston is intent on getting a Gasol this year.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*



HB said:


> Houston is intent on getting a Gasol this year.


my guess is that they'll still be trying to get both gasols.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

The first Gasol deal was by all appearances an effort to throw away a bunch of contracts so that they could do this deal. I would assume they will find one or two teams with cap space who are willing to accept Martin and Scola more or less for free. Pau Gasol might not be all that vital to their designs, perhaps it could be anyone who makes less money than what they have going out.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: REPORT: Houston Close to signing Marc Gasol to max-contract offer sheet*



Ron said:


> WTF :wtf:
> 
> A max contract for this guy?


You're surprised ? This is the same McHale from Minnesota ! Remember all those great moves he made up there ?? 

And this is one of those teams that cry about the big cities always hoarding talent. Yet, when they have breathing they waste it like this.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*



Diable said:


> The first Gasol deal was by all appearances an effort to throw away a bunch of contracts so that they could do this deal. I would assume they will find one or two teams with cap space who are willing to accept Martin and Scola more or less for free. Pau Gasol might not be all that vital to their designs, perhaps it could be anyone who makes less money than what they have going out.


no, it was definitely abut pau. the rockets wouldn't save much money at all on the deal. they were sending out like 4 million more than they were receiving.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Houston Close to signing Marc Gasol to max-contract offer sheet*



LA68 said:


> And this is one of those teams that cry about the big cities always hoarding talent. Yet, when they have breathing they waste it like this.


how could houston ever complain about big cities?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

LMAO....sign him Houston and make it easy for us.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Memphis should definitely just let Gasol go (maybe sign-and-trade him to HOU for a pick), and then deal Mayo to Indiana for McRoberts and a 1st rounder.

Conley...Ish Smith
Allen...Henry
Gay...Young
Randolph...McRoberts
Arthur


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Def not worth max money. WTF is Houston thinking?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: REPORT: Houston Close to signing Marc Gasol to max-contract offer sheet*



rocketeer said:


> how could houston ever complain about big cities?


During the lockout, they all pleaded poverty. I guess 2.2 million residents just aren't enough to support a team mg:


----------



## CavsNut96 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

yet Houston will still finish nineth in the west. Memphis is a dark horse I will doubt that he will leave memphis who made a playoff run without Gay who is the star player Memphis will be much improved and will retain Gasol


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*



> SpearsNBAYahoo Marc J. Spears
> Grizzlies expected to match four-year, $55 million offer sheet from the Rockets for RFA C Marc Gasol, source tells @YahooSports.


Definitely over-paying but at least Heisley is staying to his word. I really wanna go to the Rockets game on my birthday now to boo the shit out of the Rockets.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Is a new max contract that low now? In the past it would be around 64 million for the first four years I think.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*



Diable said:


> Is a new max contract that low now? In the past it would be around 64 million for the first four years I think.


That's what I was saying. 4 years/55 million for Gasol is a great deal. He's 26, proven to be a capable playoff performer and durable. Houston made it easier for Memphis. 

And Memphis would be stupid to let Gasol go. Takes them totally out of contention for the Finals. Yes, they have a team talented enough to make a run.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Lol @ this thread. People freaking out about Gasol getting 4 years $55 million. Completely reasonable for him, the Grizzlies will match this without thinking twice.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

lol I myself thought we were pushing 17+ million a year. Forgot the new max has changed. If it is indeed 4 years 55 million, then that's a good deal for an up and coming big.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

The max the Grizzlies could offer is five years, $75 million, so yes by all means sign him, Houston. Great deal.



Damian Necronamous said:


> Memphis should definitely just let Gasol go (maybe sign-and-trade him to HOU for a pick), and then deal Mayo to Indiana for McRoberts and a 1st rounder.
> 
> Conley...Ish Smith
> Allen...Henry
> ...


Le LOL


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Overpaying for a role playing big has Eric Dampier, Adonal Foyle, Jim McIlvaine, Jerome James, etc all over it. Someone please start a fire Morey website.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Gasol can play. He's probably a top five center in the NBA. I would definitely take him over Andrew Bynum, but that is not saying that much.

Boy the next great NBA player is really going to get screwed over. If you got to pay someone like Paul or Lebron that sort of money and they'd have to take less to leave the team that drafts them that would really be obscene. It will end up with forty or fifty Max players in the league and the guys who can really play will be making no more than guys are just tall.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*



Diable said:


> Gasol can play. He's probably a top five center in the NBA. I would definitely take him over Andrew Bynum, but that is not saying that much.
> 
> Boy the next great NBA player is really going to get screwed over. If you got to pay someone like Paul or Lebron that sort of money and they'd have to take less to leave the team to draft them that would really be obscene. It will end up with forty or fifty Max players in the league and the guys who can really play will be making no more than guys are just tall.


I agree. If guys like Gasol and Jordan can make over 10 million a year then Howard and Lebron should be making at least 30.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

The Broad street bullies are back...NBA beware!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*



lakeshows said:


> Overpaying for a role playing big has Eric Dampier, Adonal Foyle, Jim McIlvaine, Jerome James, etc all over it. Someone please start a fire Morey website.


Congrats, you have the dumbest comment in the thread that *HB* has posted in. 

Congrats to you as well, HB.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Gasol/Randolph play on Beale Street. Broad Street is Philly.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

I have always liked the way Sigel used it. Beale street bullies doesn't have the same apeal.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

:fail: Broad Street


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

4yr/55 mil isn't bad at all. 75 million would have been insane. Considering Deandre Jordan is getting 4/43, this is a steal. I didn't know a max deal was so low.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*



Cinco de Mayo said:


> Congrats, you have the dumbest comment in the thread that *HB* has posted in.
> 
> Congrats to you as well, HB.





HB said:


> I have always liked the way Sigel used it. Beale street bullies doesn't have the same apeal.


Looks like you gave the award out too soon cinco.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Broad street bullies sounds better than Beale street bullies, and anyhoo if you don't know who Beanie Sigel is, it wouldn't make much sense to you


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Yeah, just dig yourself into more of a hole with each comment.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*



Jamel Irief said:


> Looks like you gave the award out too soon cinco.





Dissonance said:


> Yeah, just dig yourself into more of a hole with each comment.


:laugh:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*



Jamel Irief said:


> Looks like you gave the award out too soon cinco.


I knew once I declared someone the stupidest poster in the thread that HB wouldn't just take it lying down.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

I remember like two years when I was seemingly the only one who gave HB shit. And now look.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*



HB said:


> Broad street bullies sounds better than Beale street bullies, and anyhoo if you don't know who Beanie Sigel is, it wouldn't make much sense to you


Who is "Beanie Sigel"? What's a "street"?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

PetePranica Pete Pranica
To be clear, no offer sheet officially submitted to Marc Gasol. So reports that Grizz "have matched" are premature b/c there's no offer.

PetePranica Pete Pranica
That said I believe Chris Wallace and Mr. Heisley will do what's needed to keep Marc in Memphis.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*



HB said:


> Broad street bullies sounds better than Beale street bullies, and anyhoo if you don't know who Beanie Sigel is, it wouldn't make much sense to you


LOL


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Blake Griffin should be called "The Polish Hammer." Sounds better than "The Oklahomian Hammer."


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

About 13mil a year..... considering what we're used to see it's not that bad. Erik Dampier was making 11-12mil a year for Dallas. Putting it against the current pay scale. I'd say 4yrs/45mil would would be more appropriate but this isn't a bad offer at all. I expect Memphis to match. 

LMFAO @ the guy comparing Marc Gasol to the likes of Jerome James and Adonal Foyle


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

Marc Gasol confirmed on his Twitter account that he has reached an agreement to remain with the Grizzlies.

"I'm proud to say that we have reached a tentative agreement with my team @memgrizz, can't wait to get on the court with all my teammates!" wrote Gasol.

Gasol was strongly courted by the Rockets, who offered a maximum contract.

Read more: http://basketball.realgm.com/wireta...eaches_Agreement_With_Grizzlies#ixzz1gO91XAiR


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2011/dec/12/no-headline---2011-12-12-194816580868/

4-year deal at $58 million.

WOW.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

A big complaint with the Heisley regime was how cheap they were or attempted to be. Gotta give him props for putting his money where his mouth was. The broad street bullies are in the building!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess he turned down a fifth year. I guess that would be 16 or 17 million for that fifth year too, so I don't know why he'd say no to that.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Diable said:


> I guess he turned down a fifth year. I guess that would be 16 or 17 million for that fifth year too, so I don't know why he'd say no to that.


The trend now for players is to keep their options open. Virtually no one will be going for that fifth year (unless, of course, you are already well into your 30s and want stability).


----------



## CavsNut96 (Dec 11, 2011)

Why go to the medicore Rockets when Memphis will pay and just made a playoff run without their stat player is beyond me. I feel bad for for the Rockets not being in the east so I hope they find a way to plug that hole in the middle but with Gasol I dont think that it will happen. Maybe with Dalembert. Marc resighning with memphis was inevetiable. I am sad the lost Shaine Battier


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

CavsNut96 said:


> Why go to the medicore Rockets when Memphis will pay and just made a playoff run without their stat player is beyond me. I feel bad for for the Rockets not being in the east so I hope they find a way to plug that hole in the middle but with Gasol I dont think that it will happen. Maybe with Dalembert. Marc resighning with memphis was inevetiable. I am sad the lost Shaine Battier


Huh? Why would the Rockets be in the East and why would you feel sorry for them not being there?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Adam said:


> Huh? Why would the Rockets be in the East and why would you feel sorry for them not being there?


English is his 11th language, I've decided.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Grizzlies are my early favorite to win the West.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

We comin'


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*



lakeshows said:


> Overpaying for a role playing big has Eric Dampier, Adonal Foyle, Jim McIlvaine, Jerome James, etc all over it. Someone please start a fire Morey website.


You should be fired from posting.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Ah yes, the thread that chased HB off for good.


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

strong bump


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: REPORT: Rockets close to signing Marc Gasol on MAX contract offer sheet*



Jamel Irief said:


> Who is "Beanie Sigel"?


Fedora Sigel's younger, nerdy brother.


----------

